# routing a previously routed edge



## Fishbaydoc (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi Forum,

I've routed a few things in my short life (48yr) but not a previously routed edge. The veneer on my 30 year old sailboat's cabin table needed to be replaced so I cut some white oak veneer and contact cemented it to the table. Now I have trouble finding the right router bit and wonder how I am to clean up the irregular edge of the veneer (I was as careful as I could be but the original fabrication wasn't straight!). Attached are some pictures of the project. I am willing to change the classic roman ogee profile to something close. I was planning on using a portable router with a guide. The width of the cut is 3/4 inches. If I pick a bit with a width cut shorter than 3/4" then I wouldn't get the veneer cleaned up. Another idea is to make the table smaller by band sawing off the existing edge by 1/4-3/4" and then rerouting. Any ideas?
Thanks,
Eric (fishbaydoc)


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome, n/a, I am not sure what you can do with that once it's glued down. Perhaps, you can take a edge cut to clean up the old wood, and then find a stain that is close to your original. You do not know what the table is made of, or do you? I would worry about cutting into the particle board, Hopefully, someone will be along who can give you a good answer. Would you please put a name, and a place you live to identify you. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Fishbaydoc

Looks like the bit below may do the trick  with a edge board stuck to it with DST..

Traditional Table Edge Router Bits #18567
Katana cove bits, cove sets, dropleaf table sets

=========



Fishbaydoc said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I've routed a few things in my short life (48yr) but not a previously routed edge. The veneer on my 30 year old sailboat's cabin table needed to be replaced so I cut some white oak veneer and contact cemented it to the table. Now I have trouble finding the right router bit and wonder how I am to clean up the irregular edge of the veneer (I was as careful as I could be but the original fabrication wasn't straight!). Attached are some pictures of the project. I am willing to change the classic roman ogee profile to something close. I was planning on using a portable router with a guide. The width of the cut is 3/4 inches. If I pick a bit with a width cut shorter than 3/4" then I wouldn't get the veneer cleaned up. Another idea is to make the table smaller by band sawing off the existing edge by 1/4-3/4" and then rerouting. Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Eric (fishbaydoc)


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

Fishbaydoc said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I've routed a few things in my short life (48yr) but not a previously routed edge. The veneer on my 30 year old sailboat's cabin table needed to be replaced so I cut some white oak veneer and contact cemented it to the table. Now I have trouble finding the right router bit and wonder how I am to clean up the irregular edge of the veneer (I was as careful as I could be but the original fabrication wasn't straight!). Attached are some pictures of the project. I am willing to change the classic roman ogee profile to something close. I was planning on using a portable router with a guide. The width of the cut is 3/4 inches. If I pick a bit with a width cut shorter than 3/4" then I wouldn't get the veneer cleaned up. Another idea is to make the table smaller by band sawing off the existing edge by 1/4-3/4" and then rerouting. Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Eric (fishbaydoc)


Routing the edge with the cutters suggested above will not really solve your problem. When you suggested routing with a portable router and a guide are you referring to a side fence attachment. If you are you are on the right track to trim the material on the long straight edges. This will leave you a little work to be done with some hand tool. Then on the other hand if you were to use a trimmer set up with the bearing running on the outside edge of the Ogee moulding you will be able to go round the corner as well. I will draw up the details and post it to you if you would like to contact me.
tomodonnell75(at)live(dot)com(dot)au (entered this way not to attract spam)
What is the thickness of your material?

Template Tom


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Fishbaydoc said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> I've routed a few things in my short life (48yr) but not a previously routed edge. The veneer on my 30 year old sailboat's cabin table needed to be replaced so I cut some white oak veneer and contact cemented it to the table. Now I have trouble finding the right router bit and wonder how I am to clean up the irregular edge of the veneer (I was as careful as I could be but the original fabrication wasn't straight!). Attached are some pictures of the project. I am willing to change the classic roman ogee profile to something close. I was planning on using a portable router with a guide. The width of the cut is 3/4 inches. If I pick a bit with a width cut shorter than 3/4" then I wouldn't get the veneer cleaned up. Another idea is to make the table smaller by band sawing off the existing edge by 1/4-3/4" and then rerouting. Any ideas?
> Thanks,
> Eric (fishbaydoc)


I'm not sure if I'm misunderstanding this. Presumably you are thinking in terms of doing this right way up? What if you turned the board face down and then you could use the edge for a guide with a bit with a top mounted bearing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Eric, whilst I would have liked to be the first one to suggest it, Peter beat me to it, the method he has suggested strikes me as being the obvious way to accomplish this job. That isn't of course to say that it's the only way.


----------



## Fishbaydoc (Aug 23, 2009)

What a great bunch of replies! I will respond to Peter offline as he can post some of the details. I'll see what he says and post the process and pictures of the completed project. Thanks all, again!
Eric


----------



## Fishbaydoc (Aug 23, 2009)

Tom sent me a great schematic to make a jig to stand the bit off the previously routed edge. I hope he posts it on the site for all to see. I modified it using a few pieces of plastiwood instead of a dowel. I have attached some photos of the jig, the fresh routed edge, and the final result...beautiful, if I may say so! Thanks for all the great help.
Regards,
Eric (fishbaydoc)
Richmond, VA


----------

